
How do I roll my own multi-domain catch-all email server? - parvenu74
My hosting provider just emailed me and said that the catch-all email feature will be turned off in a couple months. Being able to make up email addresses that land at a catch-all account is essential to what I do on several of my domains for workflow management.  One thought is to set up an email relay at Digital Ocean but I&#x27;ve never set up an email server before.  Can someone recommend a good guide for doing this?
======
mtmail
Recent (last 12 months) discussions on running your own mail server.

* How to Run Your Own Mail Server (2017) [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16238937](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16238937)

* Is it possible to run your own mail server for personal use? [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12282231](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12282231)

And a bit older

* Tell HN: Digital Ocean IP addresses largely blacklisted by MIPSpace [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7324277](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7324277)

------
CyberFonic
I don't recommend setting up an email server. A quick Google will yield lots
of stories on why this is a very bad idea. Although I have set up dozens of
corporate email servers in the past, I didn't find the idea practical for
myself.

My solution is to use a domain registrar who allows catch-all email address
and forward emails to a GMail account. I set up MailGun with DKIM and SPIF
records as required for my domain to send emails using SMTP. Once setup, I no
longer need to do any routine sysadmin.

If you only need a single domain with lots of addresses, then Google Office
might be an even simpler option.

~~~
parvenu74
Perhaps I worded it wrong. I make liberal use of catch-all addresses but
everything lands in -- and responses are sent from -- Gmail accounts. It's not
so much a mail server I need but something which will accept and forward
emails based on the forwarding rules I set up.

